# What kind of cat...



## timbeau (Feb 27, 2008)

Was just wondering what kind of cat my 11 year old is.










Thanks.

(and yes, I know, his eyes look weird in this one...lol)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Unless a cat has papers it is considered a domestic short (medium or long) hair. Unlike dogs, where there are large variances between breeds, with cats it's much more difficult to speculate. 

So, you have yourself a domestic medium hair (DMH) or domestic long hair (DLH)...I can't tell how long his hair is.

His coat pattern is tabby, but I can't tell if he's classic or mackerel without a side view (if he has dark fish bone pattern he'd be a mackerel, if not classic) and he'd be considered brown with white.

But you can just call him a handsome boy! What's his name?


----------



## timbeau (Feb 27, 2008)

His name is Cuddles.

Thanks for the info. It is appreciated! I'll be sure to get a side view of him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I like big cats and he looks like a Big Boy. Large ears, paws and muzzle. I also suspect he has beautiful green, green eyes!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a big, gorgeous boy! :heart


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252

Of the most certain signs that you actuarally own a Domestic Shorthair or a Domestic Longhair is that you don't know what the cat is. :wink: If you've bought a purebred, you know it.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

he is lovely


----------



## timbeau (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's a couple more pics. Don't know if they'll help much, but...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He looks so sweet. I wanna give him a cuddle. He looks like he's be soft to pet, too.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Looks kind of medium haired to me. Love those green eyes!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a handsome boy he is!


----------



## timbeau (Feb 27, 2008)

We've asked somebody else as well and he told us he could be about 40% maine ****. Could that be true?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Truly no way to tell. Many long haired cats look like Maine Coons and having a MC, I usually look for it. But I really don't see it in yours and that's not based on anything concrete, just my feeling. But that's the problem with trying to identify breed in a non-pedigreed cat. There's just nothing to go on, the differences between cat breeds are just too subtle. Look at a Maine **** and a Norwegian Forest Cat and see if you can tell them apart...so your guy could just as easily be 40% NFC (and why 40%???)...although there aren't nearly as many NFCs around as MCs.


----------



## timbeau (Feb 27, 2008)

nvm, I was going to upload photos but I guess
that they were too big. oh well, thanks for help!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy. I love him!


----------



## timbeau (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I just thought I'd post more pics of my kitty.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What a little stunner!


----------

